# si mangia....



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2015)

con educazione, però!View attachment 10504


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2015)

sto provando ad insegnare all'ultima arrivata a non saltellarmi intorno quando ho le pappe in mano, ma niente da fare
è bravissima ma quando vede la pappa va nel delirio


----------

